

Mathematics's role in deciphering the molecular basis of life - khyryk
http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fmolb.2014.00002/full

======
dekhn
The article could have done a better job making clear that RNA topology has
been extensively studied using computational linguistics, and much of the work
by Chomsky applied directly.

Note: "The general problem of predicting lowest free energy structures with
pseudoknots has been shown to be NP-complete."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoknot](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoknot)

~~~
khyryk
Are there any books or papers on that which you'd suggest?

